# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Έχει κανείς άλλος αυτή τη φοβία?

## Mary93

Αυτή τη φοβία την έχω από πολύ μικρή.Δεν μου συμβαίνει συνέχεια αλλά μερικές φορές φοβάμαι πολύ έντονα τους ανθρώπους χωρίς να μου έχουν δώσει αφορμή γι'αυτό.Κυρίως τους άγνωστους.Μερικές φορές περπατάω στο δρόμο και φοβάμαι ότι μερικοί άνθρωποι που περπατάνε δίπλα μου μπορεί να θέλουν να μου κάνουν κακό.Με το μυαλό μου αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια αλλά ο φόβος δεν φεύγει.Και γι'αυτό πολλές φορές μπορεί να περπατάω στο δρόμο πολύ φοβισμένη.Άλλες φορές πάλι αισθάνομαι ότι με κοιτάνε ή με σχολιάζουν αρνητικά πχ όταν ακούω κάποιους να γελάνε νιώθω σαν να γελάνε μαζί μου, ξέρω ότι δεν είναι έτσι αλλά στεναχωριέμαι σαν να είναι αλήθεια.Αν βρεθώ σε χώρους με άγνωστους επίσης φοβάμαι πολύ , παρατηρώ τις κινήσεις όλων, τον τρόπο που μιλάνε, τα πάντα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και ηρεμώ κάπως.Γενικά είμαι αρκετά καχύποπτη και δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους γύρω μου αλλά ευτυχώς η λογική μου μου λέει να συμπεριφέρομαι φυσιολογικά.Ακόμα και σε γνωστούς μου πολλές φορές μπορεί να πιστέψω ότι έχουν άσχημο κίνητρο σ'αυτά που μου λένε και έχει τύχει κάποιες φορές να αντιδράσω κάπως, ευτυχώς όχι έντονα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.Μερικοί άνθρωποι καταλαβαίνουν ότι φοβάμαι πολύ και προσπαθούν να είναι ήρεμοι στις κινήσεις και στον τρόπο που μιλάνε.Αυτό συχνά με οδηγεί στην απομόνωση.Μερικοί ίσως προσβάλλονται κιόλας γιατί και εγώ αν ένιωθα ότι με φοβούνται δεν θα μου άρεσε καθόλου.

----------


## nick190813

δεν την εχω..

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι online διαγνώσεις.
*
τα εχουμε πει πρεπει να δουλεψεις με καποιον ειδικο...που να ειναι καλος βεβαια στην δουλεια τ για να σε ωφελησει...

----------


## Mary93

Και πως θα πω στον άνθρωπο ότι φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ?

----------


## nick190813

> Και πως θα πω στον άνθρωπο ότι φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ?


σε ποιον ανθρωπο ενοεις?

----------


## Mary93

Στον ειδικό...νιώθω ότι θα γελάσει.Είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτείς ότι έχεις τέτοιες φοβίες.

----------


## nick190813

> Στον ειδικό...νιώθω ότι θα γελάσει.Είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτείς ότι έχεις τέτοιες φοβίες.


ε συγνωμη τι να γελασει? η δουλεια του ειναι..
σαν και εσενα θα εχει ακουσει αλλα 1εκατομυριο ατομα....αυτο που λες ειναι κατι κοινο ..πολλοι ανθρωποι το εχουν

----------


## Mary93

Εντάξει δίκιο έχεις σίγουρα έχει ακούσει ένα σωρό πράγματα.Τι να πω μάλλον έχω πολύ φόβο μέσα μου και δεν μπορώ να δω τα πράγματα όπως είναι.

----------


## elis

Κούκλα δεν είναι φοβία είναι το ένστικτό σου μάθε να τα ακουσ

----------


## elis

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι online διαγνώσεις.

----------


## elis

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι online διαγνώσεις.

----------


## Mary93

Δεν θέλω να μου πουν ότι έχω ψυχωτικά στοιχεία.Γι'αυτό δεν θέλω να το πω στο γιατρό.Θέλω να μάθω να το αντιμετωπίζω μόνη μου.

----------


## elis

Αυτό που κανεισ που το εκλογικευεισ αυτό είναι η λύση

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν θέλω να μου πουν ότι έχω ψυχωτικά στοιχεία.Γι'αυτό δεν θέλω να το πω στο γιατρό.Θέλω να μάθω να το αντιμετωπίζω μόνη μου.


Να αντιμετωπισεις μονη σου λιγα πραγματα μπορεις....πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να πας σε εναν ειδικο να σε βοηθησει....
εαν θες να εχεις μια φυσιολογικη ζωη και φυσιολογικες σχεσεις πρεπει να πας να κανεις μια σωστη δουλεια και συστηματικη.....
τωρα εαν θελουν αγωγη δεν μπορω να ξερω......
αλλα οτι νιωθεις και σκεφτεσαι πρεπει να το λες στον γιατρο σου ειδαλλως πας τσαμπα..
εισαι σε μια κρισιμη ηλικια που θα κρινει πολλα για τη συνεχεια της ζωης σου και τις σχεσεις σου.......παρε στα σοβαρα τον εαυτο σου

----------


## elis

Επίσης είσαι ένα παιδί που αξίζει και πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι μπορεί να βρεθούν κάποιοι να σε κάνουν παρέα επειδή είσαι όμορφη επειδή ενδεχομένως θα έχεις μία καλή δουλειά κλπ μεγαλονωντασ θα τα καταλάβεις όλα για την ώρα κρατά ότι σ μιλάει το ένστικτό σου κι άσε τα ψυχωτικα στοιχεία κλπ για τους γιατρούς τα κορίτσια μπορούν να στα εξηγήσουν καλύτερα φανταζομαι

----------


## Mary93

Δεν ξέρω είμαι κάπως μπερδεμένη. Γι' αυτό θέλω να μάθω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους.Από τη μία θα ήθελα κάποιον να με βοηθήσει γιατί μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμένα αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω ότι δεν θέλω να το πω στο γιατρό γιατί μπορεί να υπερβάλλει και να πει ότι έχω κάτι σοβαρό.Προσπαθώ όντως να το εκλογικεύω και νομίζω βοηθάει αρκετά αυτό και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μεγαλώνοντας και γνωρίζοντας και άλλους ανθρώπους θα το ξεπεράσω αν δεν συμβεί κάτι άσχημο.

----------


## elis

Μεγαλονωντασ θα μάθεις τους ανθρώπους κ θα μάθεις ότι οι σχέσεις είναι πάρε δώσε δίνεις ομορφιά παίρνεις σεβασμό δίνεις ποιότητα χαρακτήρα το εκμεταλλεύονται αρκεί να σκεφτείς γτ σε ανέχονται κ θα καταλάβεις πολλά

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν ξέρω είμαι κάπως μπερδεμένη. Γι' αυτό θέλω να μάθω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους.Από τη μία θα ήθελα κάποιον να με βοηθήσει γιατί μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμένα αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω ότι δεν θέλω να το πω στο γιατρό γιατί μπορεί να υπερβάλλει και να πει ότι έχω κάτι σοβαρό.Προσπαθώ όντως να το εκλογικεύω και νομίζω βοηθάει αρκετά αυτό και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μεγαλώνοντας και γνωρίζοντας και άλλους ανθρώπους θα το ξεπεράσω αν δεν συμβεί κάτι άσχημο.


εεεε μην με ακους....
θα φτασεις 30 και χρονων και θα τα εχεις ολα αλυτα...
σου ειπα τι πρεπει να κανεις....
εαν πας στον ειδικο και του αποκρυπτεις τα μισα τσαμπα πας....η θεραπεια δεν θα πετυχει...στο χερι σου ειναι

----------


## Mary93

elis αυτά τώρα αρχίζω να τα συνειδητοποιώ.Μπορεί για όλο αυτόν τον φόβο μου να φταίει ότι μάλλον δεν έχω αναπτύξει τόσο αντικειμενική αντίληψη τον πραγμάτων.Ευτυχώς δηλαδή λέω συνέχεια στον εαυτό μου συμπεριφέρσου όπως οι άλλοι γιατί με πιάνουν συχνά παρανοϊκές φοβίες.

nick πρέπει να τα λέω όλα το ξέρω...αλλά δεν θέλω να με τρομάξουν.Αυτό μπορεί να με κάνει χειρότερα.Θα πρέπει να το πω όμως έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## elis

Κούκλα μέχρι τα τριάντα θα έχεις καταλάβει τι παίζει μόνο πρόσεχε μέχρι τότε όχι πολλές τρελεσ και ναρκωτικά ποτέ γτ δε θα μπορέσεις να σηκώσεις κεφάλι

----------


## nick190813

> elis αυτά τώρα αρχίζω να τα συνειδητοποιώ.Μπορεί για όλο αυτόν τον φόβο μου να φταίει ότι μάλλον δεν έχω αναπτύξει τόσο αντικειμενική αντίληψη τον πραγμάτων.Ευτυχώς δηλαδή λέω συνέχεια στον εαυτό μου συμπεριφέρσου όπως οι άλλοι γιατί με πιάνουν συχνά παρανοϊκές φοβίες.
> 
> nick πρέπει να τα λέω όλα το ξέρω...αλλά δεν θέλω να με τρομάξουν.Αυτό μπορεί να με κάνει χειρότερα.*Θα πρέπει να το πω όμως έχεις δίκιο*.


o nik παντα εχει δικιο:p

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/_ug98s7c3bA

----------


## elis

Αφιερωμένο σε ολουσ

----------


## Mauroslosk

> Αυτή τη φοβία την έχω από πολύ μικρή.Δεν μου συμβαίνει συνέχεια αλλά μερικές φορές φοβάμαι πολύ έντονα τους ανθρώπους χωρίς να μου έχουν δώσει αφορμή γι'αυτό.Κυρίως τους άγνωστους.Μερικές φορές περπατάω στο δρόμο και φοβάμαι ότι μερικοί άνθρωποι που περπατάνε δίπλα μου μπορεί να θέλουν να μου κάνουν κακό.Με το μυαλό μου αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια αλλά ο φόβος δεν φεύγει.Και γι'αυτό πολλές φορές μπορεί να περπατάω στο δρόμο πολύ φοβισμένη.Άλλες φορές πάλι αισθάνομαι ότι με κοιτάνε ή με σχολιάζουν αρνητικά πχ όταν ακούω κάποιους να γελάνε νιώθω σαν να γελάνε μαζί μου, ξέρω ότι δεν είναι έτσι αλλά στεναχωριέμαι σαν να είναι αλήθεια.Αν βρεθώ σε χώρους με άγνωστους επίσης φοβάμαι πολύ , παρατηρώ τις κινήσεις όλων, τον τρόπο που μιλάνε, τα πάντα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και ηρεμώ κάπως.Γενικά είμαι αρκετά καχύποπτη και δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους γύρω μου αλλά ευτυχώς η λογική μου μου λέει να συμπεριφέρομαι φυσιολογικά.Ακόμα και σε γνωστούς μου πολλές φορές μπορεί να πιστέψω ότι έχουν άσχημο κίνητρο σ'αυτά που μου λένε και έχει τύχει κάποιες φορές να αντιδράσω κάπως, ευτυχώς όχι έντονα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.Μερικοί άνθρωποι καταλαβαίνουν ότι φοβάμαι πολύ και προσπαθούν να είναι ήρεμοι στις κινήσεις και στον τρόπο που μιλάνε.Αυτό συχνά με οδηγεί στην απομόνωση.Μερικοί ίσως προσβάλλονται κιόλας γιατί και εγώ αν ένιωθα ότι με φοβούνται δεν θα μου άρεσε καθόλου.


Οταν λες κακο??Να ασκησουν βια πανω σου λεκτικη η ψυχολογικη?
Το ειχα και εγω για αρκετο διαστημα στην εφηβεια.Αλλα ποιο πολυ νομιζα πως με κοροιδευουν η με σχολιαζουν.Το ξεπερασα με τον καιρο...Καταλαβα πως υπαρχουν και ποιο σημαντικα πραγματα να ασχοληθει ο κοσμος...

----------


## Mary93

Μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι ότι θέλουν να με βλάψουν σωματικά...για τους άγνωστους μιλάω ή για τους περαστικούς.Αυτό με τα σχόλια ξέρω ότι είναι λόγω ανασφάλειας.

Elis ευχαριστούμε για το τραγούδι, ωραίοι στοίχοι και με νόημα.

Χαχα Nick να και κάποιος με αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## ioannis2

Φόβος είναι η απόσταση μεταξύ σκεψης και πραγματικότητας. Δηλαδή η σκέψη διαστρεβλώνει τον τροπο αντίκρισης της πραγματικοτητας με υπερβολή, φαντασία και παράλογα σενάρια. Αμα βρεις τη διαφορα και ταυτοχρονα εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου στις καταστασεις και στα μερη που σε φοβιζουν τοτε εισαι σε καλο δρομο τελικα να σου φυγει ο φοβος. 
Συνηθως ο φόβος ειναι αποτελεσμα βιωματων σε μικρη ηλικία.
Επίσης, πρόσεχε διοτι αυτος που φοβαται γινεται ευκολα λεία στα χέρια κακόβουλων. Μάθε να λες όχι και να μην εμπιστευεσε ατομα που δεν σου γεμιζουν το ματι. Εξάσκησε τον εαυτο σου στο να μιλα αντι να σιωπα. 
Η συνεχης εξασκηση σ αυτα που ειπα προκαλει εξοικειωση ώστε να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα.

----------


## Mary93

ioannis2 σε εμένα είναι σίγουρα αποτέλεσμα παιδικών βιωμάτων.Εντάξει θα μου πεις δεν είσαι η μόνη που δεν είχες καλή παιδική ηλικία και σίγουρα πρέπει να προχωρήσω.Προσπαθώ να εκτεθώ σ'αυτό που με φοβίζει και να βρω τι φταίει για να μπορέσω να το ξεπεράσω αλλά αυτό το ένστικτο και αυτά τα τραύματα είναι φορές που είναι τόσο έντονα που δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μαίρη τα έχω κι εγώ όλα αυτά που έχεις κι εσύ και ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχαναγκαστικά, πρέπει να τα πεις όλα στο γιατρό. Επιπλέον στην ηλικία σου κι εγώ δεν τα έλεγα και έχασα πολλά χρόνια από τη ζωή μου χώρια την ξεφτίλα που έφαγα με το να ζω μες στα ψυχολογικά. Και ακόμα έχω αλλά τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορώ και τα αντιμετωπίζω ως ένα βαθμό.

----------


## Mary93

> Μαίρη τα έχω κι εγώ όλα αυτά που έχεις κι εσύ και ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχαναγκαστικά, πρέπει να τα πεις όλα στο γιατρό. Επιπλέον στην ηλικία σου κι εγώ δεν τα έλεγα και έχασα πολλά χρόνια από τη ζωή μου χώρια την ξεφτίλα που έφαγα με το να ζω μες στα ψυχολογικά. Και ακόμα έχω αλλά τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορώ και τα αντιμετωπίζω ως ένα βαθμό.


Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Θα το πω στο επόμενο ραντεβού.Ξέρω τι εννοείς με την ξεφτίλα που λες. Ενώ εμφανισιακά είμαι μια κανονική κοπέλα και ξέρω να φέρομαι όλοι με βλέπουν σαν την παράξενη με τα πολλά ψυχολογικά....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτή τη φοβία την έχω από πολύ μικρή.Δεν μου συμβαίνει συνέχεια αλλά μερικές φορές φοβάμαι πολύ έντονα τους ανθρώπους χωρίς να μου έχουν δώσει αφορμή γι'αυτό.Κυρίως τους άγνωστους.Μερικές φορές περπατάω στο δρόμο και φοβάμαι ότι μερικοί άνθρωποι που περπατάνε δίπλα μου μπορεί να θέλουν να μου κάνουν κακό.Με το μυαλό μου αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια αλλά ο φόβος δεν φεύγει.Και γι'αυτό πολλές φορές μπορεί να περπατάω στο δρόμο πολύ φοβισμένη.Άλλες φορές πάλι αισθάνομαι ότι με κοιτάνε ή με σχολιάζουν αρνητικά πχ όταν ακούω κάποιους να γελάνε νιώθω σαν να γελάνε μαζί μου, ξέρω ότι δεν είναι έτσι αλλά στεναχωριέμαι σαν να είναι αλήθεια.Αν βρεθώ σε χώρους με άγνωστους επίσης φοβάμαι πολύ , παρατηρώ τις κινήσεις όλων, τον τρόπο που μιλάνε, τα πάντα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και ηρεμώ κάπως.Γενικά είμαι αρκετά καχύποπτη και δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους γύρω μου αλλά ευτυχώς η λογική μου μου λέει να συμπεριφέρομαι φυσιολογικά.Ακόμα και σε γνωστούς μου πολλές φορές μπορεί να πιστέψω ότι έχουν άσχημο κίνητρο σ'αυτά που μου λένε και έχει τύχει κάποιες φορές να αντιδράσω κάπως, ευτυχώς όχι έντονα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.Μερικοί άνθρωποι καταλαβαίνουν ότι φοβάμαι πολύ και προσπαθούν να είναι ήρεμοι στις κινήσεις και στον τρόπο που μιλάνε.Αυτό συχνά με οδηγεί στην απομόνωση.Μερικοί ίσως προσβάλλονται κιόλας γιατί και εγώ αν ένιωθα ότι με φοβούνται δεν θα μου άρεσε καθόλου.


Ίσως συμβαίνει εξαιτίας των οικογενειακών σου βιωμάτων.

----------


## Mary93

Ίσως δεν ξερω .Μερικές φορές το πάθαινα και μεσα στο σπιτι όταν ήμουν στην εφηβεία.Φοβόμουν ότι θα γίνει κάτι ,κάποιος θέλει να μας κάνει κακό,έτρεμα ολόκληρη κάποιες φορές το έλεγα στους γονείς μου αλλά με αποπέρνανε.Τέλος πάντων κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβα ότι αν εστιάσω την προσοχή μου κάπου περνάει.Μόλις ξεκινούσε έλεγα στον εαυτό μου."Άνοιξε την τηλεόραση ή μίλα με κάποιον" και όλα καλά μετά από λίγο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ίσως δεν ξερω .Μερικές φορές το πάθαινα και μεσα στο σπιτι όταν ήμουν στην εφηβεία.Φοβόμουν ότι θα γίνει κάτι ,κάποιος θέλει να μας κάνει κακό,έτρεμα ολόκληρη κάποιες φορές το έλεγα στους γονείς μου αλλά με αποπέρνανε.Τέλος πάντων κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβα ότι αν εστιάσω την προσοχή μου κάπου περνάει.Μόλις ξεκινούσε έλεγα στον εαυτό μου."Άνοιξε την τηλεόραση ή μίλα με κάποιον" και όλα καλά μετά από λίγο.


Τώρα αυτό σου πέρασε ή ακόμη σου συμβαίνει?

----------


## Mary93

Είμαι καλύτερα γιατί έμαθα να το ελέγχω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είμαι καλύτερα γιατί έμαθα να το ελέγχω.


Μπράβο,αυτό είναι πολύ καλό!
Συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## Mary93

Είμαι αρκετά δυνατή,συνεχίζω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είμαι αρκετά δυνατή,συνεχίζω.


Well done Mary!

----------


## Taso_79

Mary στ' αλήθεια σε χαίρομαι για τον τρόπο που αναλύεις και αντιμετωπίζεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι βοήθεια και για εμένα.

----------

